# How would your dog/dogs handle another dog...



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

if they came into their yard ? As if a stray of any breed, size, etc tried to come in if your dogs were out in their yard ?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If I was out there with them I would expect them to listen to me and wait while I either got rid of the other dog or put them away. I don't want my dogs intereacting with strange dogs period. 

If I wasn't there...If it was very submissive I think it might have a chance of survival. However, I think if it came in and postured at one of my older males there would be a fight and I have no doubt that the other dogs would jump in to help destroy the intruder. I also think chances are better if the strange dog only encountered one of the dogs rather than the pack. 

That thought makes me glad that we have a good 6ft privacy fence and that I always go out in the yard with my dogs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

As my dogs are fenced in and an intruder came up to the fence my dogs would bark...and bark...and bark...and bark...until the dog was chased away. If the intruder said "meow" then it's anybody's guess.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dog loves all animals. Just last night the Bulldog that lives down the street came into our yard around 9pm last night and my dog ran up to him and they just played and played and played.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

we had a stray dog get into our yard somehow and my dogs were inside going crazy at the door, I had to put them in their crates, i think they may have otherwise some damage...


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

A neighbor (sharing the fenceline) dog got through the fence once, and my dog and she ended up running and playing. Their only exposure before that was probably fence fighting. Dogs that are restrained when another dog enters their yard will probably go crazy in frustration, but it might not mean they want to kill the other dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

TILDEN would bark bark bark, and if the dog still made it into the yard he'd slap it to initiate play.

GIA would sniff the fence and let out a low growl, and if the dog still made it into the yard she would posture and exhibit some dominant behaviors... if the dog growls, there would be a pretty nasty fight... if the dog submits, she'd go back and lay on her bed.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Already know...he'd play like the nutjob he is.

Had a neighbor's beautiful red and black female shepherd, Cloe, get loose and trek across the fields and through the woods to my house. I was out back playing with Phoenix and she came trotting around the side of the house. Phoenix dropped his sacred flying squirrel to go say "hi". They immediately started running around like long lost friends after the initial sniff. He's very dog friendly, but has a poor ability to read another dog's body languagenot. If an aggressive dog came onto the property...Phoenix would want to play.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd loves all dogs of each size and breed. I think he would be extremely happy. He would most likely try to play with them. The only thing I'd be a bit nervous about is he doesn't realise his size or how to initiate playtime/read other dogs body language, so he would just jump or bonk them with his paws... that could cause some un-wanted behaviour from the other dog! I think it would be super fun if a random dog come into our yard and played with Siggy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If the dog would come into the fenced yard my dogs would gang up and probably...well... it'd be ugly...

If I was there I'd have them under control but without me, just the stray dog and mine? I honestly doubt that the stray would survive it. 

Outside the fence... they'd bark, bark and bark some more...


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Well if the dog was outside the fence, all three dogs would bark and wag their tails like mad. However if the dog came into the yard and I wasn't with them I don't think it would be too terrible. Our two males would probably bark and want to play, probably the biggest issue would be our female husky. Though she loves to play with other dogs, she would probably growl at the new dog at first. Overall I don't think there would be any issues unless the dog played too rough with one of our three. In that case I think the other two dogs would take it wrong and gang up on the strange dog.


----------



## Megiddo (Feb 18, 2005)

I had a stray stop by the other day. Marshal mounted the dog within 2 seconds. The stray ran and didn't stop until it was gone.

I was like... wow, that was quick.

Marshal is fixed, but I don't know how long ago.

I have neighbors that he plays with. Just plays.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca doesn't even like dogs she has met to be in her yard, so I would assume she'd probably bark and growl at them. She never has a problem with her "friend" Calvin coming in the yard or house because he is her favorite play partner, but other dogs-- she does not want them around (like my brother-in-law's guide dog.)


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

At our home/business people bring there dogs with them fishing.
So Kilo LOVES all dogs. lol
Maybe a bit TOO friendly!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

he'd go "OMG BEST FRIENDS FOREVER!"


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> he'd go "OMG BEST FRIENDS FOREVER!"


 
:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie and Onyx would show aggression depending on the breed. They hate shelties, aussies, keeshond types. If it were a GSD they would probably be ok as long as the posture of the other dog wasn't confrontational. 
Karlo would be indifferent, he isn't reactive in the least, & would probably play~if I ok'd it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

While it has never happened, I think my dogs would bite to kill. But the visiting dog would be insane to be in my back yard, so the dogs would just be taking out a crazy member of society. 

When my neighbor's dog got loose and ran along the back fence, my dogs were acting like they found a serial killer out there. I came out to find out what the hoopla was all about. My neighbor told me her dog got loose.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok all................ TY so much for all your replies !  I have never been in this situation & felt horrible today when miss bitch Sable (love her, but she sure is dominate in her own pushy way) went at a stray Beagle mix that decided he was coming in the yard. I spotted this dog about 3 weeks ago walking around the backyard (TG dogs weren't out) peeing many times & off he went. I haven't seen him since so, thought he went on his way. Nope, today had 2 out (TG not all 3) & here he came again. I was inside for a min, heard the inside dog carry on & looked out to see our 2 others barking at this Beagle.

I knew it was him & new they wouldn't probably be nice (hate that) so out I ran, Sable got at him a bit with a bite to the butt (from what it looked like) & I called her off, she didn't want to come, but did. Put her in & knew had to get the male.... He had never seen Sable get at a dog nor this has never happened so, I think when he seen her get defensive, his guard went up. His recall wasn't as it should have been (need work in this dept with recalls off of distractions). He chased at the property line & then out of nowhere (never has ever got out of yard or even tested the e-fence..... my fault though, didn't put collar on for this brief potty) darted out & chased this dog down our country rd to the next neighbors yard. He wouldn't go in the yard TG & as I recalled, came. I wanted to get at him so bad, but always have been told or read, if they come, do not punish. 

In the last yr we have had many dogs dumped out this way. One neighbor has 2 small Doxin's & he told me, no matter how big or what breed of dog, they will chase out of their yard. Most people around here have the e-fence. The 2 female Rotts up the way let another Beagle stray into their yard & they were fine with it & these people kept it. Not our crew........

Not sure it was right or not for our 2 to act this way today, but I felt & still feel like they were bad & I feel horrible for that poor little dog. I just TG it was only 2 out & not all 3. None of our dogs have ever (knock on wood) killed anything. Lots of wildlife around. They have chased, but have remained in the yard. Only our rescue Shadow is bull headed & has got out with his high prey drive. Darn deer, too tempting.  

Just wondered if this reaction was a common thing for a dog to do...... I just wish people would not dump their dogs, take care of them, contain them, etc ! 

If that was our GSD running loose, most people would probably freak because of the breed & call the dog warden ASAP ! A Beagle, awww no biggie.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

dont kow, unpredictable situation based on actions of the stray. i would try to chase it away. if it were in my back yard I'd want to know where it got throught the fence so i could fix it. if there was a hole dug i would crate my dogs until i got a bag of rocks to fill the hole. (good luck digging in large chat) but i digress. My main concern would be keeping the stray away from my dogs, cause strays could carry a disease or something i dont want my dog getting. big issue for me.

BTW that


> Just wondered if this reaction was a common thing for a dog to do
> 
> 
> > this is very common in GSD's for anything not inside their pack (be it human or animal) that is why socialization is so important. but personally i would prefer that my dog did this, except for the biting part. I want my pack to be the ultimate burglar ALARM! BARK! BARK! BARK! that way I can wake up or get intrested and be aware of the "threat" and can take action


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

its happened here a few times........my neighbor has a jack russel who is always loose and wonders off........the last time it came in my yard i was just coming out the door with my dogs to play in the yard, i didn't know the dog was in my yard then all of a sudden my female took off running arcross the yard, i thought she was chasing off birds since she always does this..next thing i know i see the jack russel, then my youngest male saw it and took off for it.....i ran over and made them go down and tried to run the jack russel off, the stupid dog ran straight for my house instead of hitting the road. my oldest male who was up by the house then took off after the Jack, and mind you my oldest male wasn't doing well in the mobility dept at this point, but his adrenaline took over and he lunged to bite the Jack..........it surprised me my old male could still move this fast he was the last one i expected to go after the dog.......anyway i grabbed him and then the other two came in and the chasing started again.......finally i got them all in the house and chased the jack off myself..........i think this Jack had a death wish i couldn't believe the darn dog didn't take off when my dogs first came out........i have no doub't if i wasn't there it could have been nasty...........i also know that anything that comes in my yard would no doubt be chased off...........i am always out with my dogs, but, there is always the eliment of unexpected prey in the yard........


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Outside the fence: barking to beat the band. Inside the fence: if it were Conor by himself the intruder (if friendly) MIGHT stand a chance - if Anja were present, definitely not: she would beat up the newcomer and Conor would back her up. 
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope would be friendly and want to play.

Kaya it's hard to say, she is territorial and insecure. She might follow Hope's lead, she might not.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> if they came into their yard ? As if a stray of any breed, size, etc tried to come in if your dogs were out in their yard ?


My dogs always run up to say 'hey'! Nice to know I don't have to see a stray coming and go into major freak out mode (or the visions of blood dancing thru my head!).

I've yet to have a stray dog rob my house.... so I usually grab them up when they get near and then go about finding where they came from...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If a stray got in my yard I would want to know how! My gates are locked so either the dog climbed over the fence (why?) or someone PUT the dog in my yard. Actually I had that happen once, I found a stray dog in my yard and unless the dog was able to somehow squeeze under the fence (it was a small Shih Tzu but there isn't a lot of space) someone must have lifted the dog into my yard! We had some bad storms and a tree limb knocked out our power so the repairmen were fixing it. I wasn't home. They knocked on the door and said 'your dog is out in the rain' but our dogs of course were warm and dry inside. A family member went out and found this filthy, wet, matted dog in the yard. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I had Clover only, I had just bought a bag of kibble and left it in the garage, unopened, but in the plastic container(the lid wasn't tight) Ran an errand and when we got home, a big fat beagle mix senior girl was feasting on Clovers kibble! It was really funny, the work she had to do to get it opened.
My daughter and her friend took her on leash around the neighborhood to see who may have owned her. Finally a car pulled up and the owners were so happy to have found her. The elderly lady was crying and carrying on. If I had the GSD's at that time, the outcome would have been different.
Beagle seniorgirl would have had to work really hard to get the freezer opened to get to their raw food! A beagle could do it, I have no doubt!


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

My dogs go nuts like they're going to kill them when they see them through the glass but when I let them out they have no aggression at all.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

If it were Sparkles out, and a non-aggressive, calm dog were in the yard, she might urn up barking, but would otherwise get over it. With me there or not. If the dog acted nasty, there would be a fight.

If J were out, my GUESS, is he would put on a huge show, run up to the dog, stop a short distance from it barking and snarling like crazy, it if ran he'd chase, maybe biting it and if it were to submit he'd probably go in to dominate it, if the dog was not aggressive nor scared at all, and ignored him, he might get over himself after a while. IF the dog were aggressive and went after him, he'd run. If it attacked him before he got away there'd be a fight.

Yep, he's got some weak nerves and a crappy temper.

If J and Sparkles were out, she'd probably feed off his aggression and he off of her not being scared, and they'd both jump the new dog..


----------

